# Want FREE SAMPLES -CHECK THIS OUT



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So do you Fancy a Free Sample -

Could be like these - more - less - just a sticker


















Well I have been trawling through the DW towers to see what I can find and yes will be giving it away as I get things out !

so do you want to be included If you do then get involved in this thread

GET INVOLVED HERE


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Whizzer
> 
> I think the other Admin needs to get involved and send some gear out too...
> 
> Let me see who I can share the DW Love with!


Great to see another Admin getting involved ...... twice the prizes


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Dang, what in the name of all things DA have i started :lol:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Great idea Whizzer. Could do with a thread so people can only post prizes


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I think think it's an excellent idea and everyone would show a lot of appreciation for your care in the community


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

Good idea


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice idea.


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice idea guys


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice idea


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great idea. Always nice to get something for free.


----------



## ajb2804 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice idea


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great idea , xmas was so expensive .....any freebie is awesome this time of year !!


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

Christmas continues, lovin' it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Woo hoo. Thanks guys. 
Cooks


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well somebody got a Ceramishield today and I have sent out 2 x DW beanies !

Let me see what else I have !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4790516&postcount=1132

So... Take a look at this video.


__
https://flic.kr/p/pWuCSM

I have packed 5 boxes of Wednesday Surprises!

Between me and Whizzer we have come up with 5 numbers between 1 and 50.

All you have to do is guess what they are. one guess ( that's a 1-50 chance)

What I would ask is that if you have had something already in this thread you refrain from guessing :thumb:

Go :wave: YOU NEED TO ENTER ON THIS THREAD http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353545

Want to win and haven't won anything already !!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

freebies are awesome anytime of the year! Great work guys.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Well somebody got a Ceramishield today and I have sent out 2 x DW beanies !
> 
> Let me see what else I have !


That's nice, I remember reading good things about ceramishield but never got round to actually buying any before it stopped bring sold


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well sent another ceramishield out yesterday


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

The gift that keeps on giving!! :thumb:


----------

